# Sound Effects Storage



## Stu (Mar 16, 2007)

Am trying to find a way to store SFX cues for easy retrieval, such as on a computer. Most of our SFX are on CD, hence a real pain to locate specific tracks. Was thinking about something like iTunes, but I do not want to scroll through thousands of tracks just to find a doorbell. Any recommendations or ideas?


----------



## Van (Mar 16, 2007)

Not a fan of Itunes... but even in Itunes you can organize the sound effects into playlists. group and subgroup the effects according types <ie. Doors.. Doors\knocks. Industrial, Industrial mechanical.....>

It's going to tkae time to organize properly but What a legacy to behind you.


----------



## soundlight (Mar 16, 2007)

Van said:


> It's going to tkae time to organize properly but What a legacy to behind you.



Van must've been tired...that looks like what my english papers try to tell me when I get up at six in the morning to proofread them after working on them till two in the morning.

Anyway, on to the question. I would definitely just go with a standard folder. You can create a folder for the sound clips, then make subfolders as you wish, and then sub-subfolders. Then you can just use the awesome feature built in to your computer's software that lets you search within a folder if you can't locate it manually.


----------



## avkid (Mar 16, 2007)

Stu said:


> Was thinking about something like iTunes, but I do not want to scroll through thousands of tracks just to find a doorbell. Any recommendations or ideas?


Just use the iTunes search function.


----------



## Van (Mar 16, 2007)

soundlight said:


> Van must've been tired...that looks like what my english papers try to tell me when I get up at six in the morning to proofread them after working on them till two in the morning.
> 
> Anyway, on to the question. I would definitely just go with a standard folder. You can create a folder for the sound clips, then make subfolders as you wish, and then sub-subfolders. Then you can just use the awesome feature built in to your computer's software that lets you search within a folder if you can't locate it manually.


 
Yeah sory I'm sorry I'm still suffering from ITS.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 16, 2007)

Have some chocolate and coffee Van.


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 17, 2007)

Do I want to know what ITS is?


----------



## Van (Mar 17, 2007)

Chris15 said:


> Do I want to know what ITS is?


 
Sorry, joke I made in another thread. ITS < In Tech Syndrome>


----------



## soundlight (Mar 17, 2007)

Basically, the standard and very valid excuse for being lazy, tired, or out of it during tech week. And now it has a name!


----------



## dbaxter (Apr 4, 2007)

With the price of disk drives these days, if it causes you pain to search through the CD's - I'd rip them off into folders on a 300G drive (<$90) and search as others have suggested.


----------



## ClintonHammond (Apr 5, 2007)

I have about 6 or so gigs of sound effects.... The largest is the "Sound Ideas General Series 6000" (2.7some Gigs) The PDF that lists what each file is, is half a meg big all on it's own... and the worst part about it is that the hundreds and hundreds of files are NOT labled!! I've made a habit of, as I use a file I copy and paste the name from the PDF to the individual files... eventually they'll be MUCH easier to browse.

I store them all on a Maxtor 300G external Harddrive.... 
And next I'm getting one of THESE for storing and carrying my sound archive and software...

I also give copies of ALL my sound archive to everybody I know who can and will store/use it... That way if my storage and backups (PC HD, External HD, at least 4 other peoples laptops, and a USB key sitting ignored in a drawer where only -I- know where it is.. When I get a DVD burner, I'll burn it all to a DVD or two as well) ever fail, I can get them back easily.


----------



## PyroDude (Apr 26, 2007)

Go with the dedicated drive idea for longterm storage. iTunes could leave you  when switching between computers.
For sorting and playback during performance I use iTunes - the groups and sub groups work great since you can organize by act and augment the track name with info about when the que happens, if you will need to ride the fader while executing it, who's music it is, etc.

Oh, also hello ControlBooth.com This is my maiden post...er...reply.


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hello Pyrodude. Welcome Aboard!


----------



## PadawanGeek (May 1, 2007)

Van said:


> Not a fan of Itunes.



At lease its better than CDs or WMP. I think iTunes is pretty good in terms of free stuff.

I like the nice, fast search on it.

P.S. Yo pyrodude


----------

